# Rockler coupon for this Saturday 03MAR



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Just got an E/M with coupons for 15% off almost everything, excluding power tools, Leigh jigs, gift cards & sale items and 10% off all power tools. Saturday only, all day. Might finally get me something to sharpen up my turning tools! 

Also got an E/M from Northern, they have a bunch of benchgrinders on sale with free shipping. They're all single speed. Free shipping on stands too if you don't have space to mount them on a benchtop.
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CatDsp?No=0&storeId=6970&N=97+432
Jeff


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Woodcrafters is also offering 10% on Saturday, March 3rd.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

MAN! What a deal! To bad my wife is on her way over to Rockler to pick me up some stuff right now. When I bougth the bandsaw the other day they did not have the riser kit in stock, it came in today BUT Woodcraft had that riser kit for $20 cheaper so they are matching that price... I guess that is better than 15% off.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang, like said earlier, Woodcraft is having 10% off Saturday and would have been a good time to get it or get a match from Rockler with 10% off also. Oh well, can't wait on everything. Much more to buy anyway, so go and buy more stuff. It is never ending now that you are hooked. Just can't get enough.


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Woodcrafters also told me I could get 10% off in March because it is my birthday. So, if your birthday is in March, ask them. I go to my first class in the morning, so getting ready. Already bought some tools from ebay.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Got the same email Brew. May call for a drive up there in the morning except I want tools.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok where is Rockler at in Houston. I tried to find it on my nav system today and it only showed one in Dallas and Arlington. None in Houston.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

59 & Weslyan on the north bound feeder
3265 SW Freeway
Houston, Tx 77027
713-622-6567


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If I have any money left after taking the wife to Sams I am going to try and make it there to see if there is anything there that I can't live without.

I am going to try to be there about 3pm. if anyone wants to meet there.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Bobby, I take I45 to 59 south then exit either Buffalo Speedway or the one after it (can't recall the street name rat now). Make a uturn under the freeway at the street after BS and you'll see Rockler in a strip shopping center (about the middle) on the feeder. 
Here's a link to their map -- http://maps.yahoo.com/py/maps.py?&addr=3265 Southwest Freeway&csz= Houston, TX 77027


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I found it ok today just got home. I saw at least 5 wrecks today. I think I need to stay out of Houston. I couldn't believe the backup at the ferry 2 hours of waiting.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I found it ok today just got home. I saw at least 5 wrecks today. I think I need to stay out of Houston. I couldn't believe the backup at the ferry 2 hours of waiting.


What did you find to buy?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I didn't find anything I couldn't live without. My wife did find some pen blanks she liked so she got some of those so I could make her a pen just for her. I went by Jims(Galvbay) house and got him to regrind a couple of tools for me. He also gave me a couple of bowl blanks. I sure hope I don't mess them up.
I will work on them tomorrow if I get a chance.


----------

